# New workout plan for my woman



## Texan69 (Jun 26, 2019)

My girl wants to start getting more serious with her weight training and adding strength but her goal is still ultimately loosing bf while gaining lean body mass, she is on a deficit so not optimal strength gains will occur, however she is “untrained” when it comes to this style of training so maybe some good results still. She has been training consistent for one year more of the typical hypertrophy 8-12 reps wanted to see what y’all thought of this. 


 The core lifts being squat, dead lift, barbell incline and  being programmed closely off the  wendlers 5/3/1
week 1 3x5 @65%,75%,80%
week 2  3x3 @ 75%,85%,90%
week 3 5/3/1. 75% 85% and 95%
last set will be trying to get more reps and reaching failure for the core lifts 


squat day
squats as above 
4x8 weighted lunges 
4x8 leg press 
4x12 leg curl
calfs 

push day 
barbell incline as above 
10,8,6,6 DB military 
3x15 side laterals 
3x12 bench dips 
3x8 skullcrushers 

deadlift day 
Deadlifts as above 
4x8 dB row
4x assisted pull ups 
4x barbell curls 
4x lower back extensions 

misc day
where she can do her hips raises and all that booty band stuff or hit any accessory moves she hasn’t hit on the others days 

cardio day
45-60mins long slow cardio 

she will be doing 15-20mins of HIIT cardio on 2 of the other weight days


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 26, 2019)

She can do side bends or sit-ups, but please don’t lose that butt


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 26, 2019)

Good stuff right there. Chics usually do better with higher reps than us guys. But if she likes to lift heavy and wants to get stronger, by all means.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Good stuff right there. Chics usually do better with higher reps than us guys. But if she likes to lift heavy and wants to get stronger, by all means.



disagree. Chicks can handle volume better then guys and their volume vs intensity curve is all kinds of messed up vs dudes. 

But the best results for building muscle I’ve seen from girls are from powerlifting type programs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 27, 2019)

I c no jumping jacks


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 27, 2019)

Tread lightly my friend.  I learned awhile ago that what a woman asks for (I.e train me) is not always what she wants(I.e tell me I am perfect as I am)


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 27, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> I c no jumping jacks




Those are done before bed in her thong facing away from me while I do my wrist work


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> She can do side bends or sit-ups, but please don’t lose that butt



She won’t, when I met her she was 4-5 sizes smaller right out of college and her ass was still pretty much that big wish I still had pics of that. Her lean tight dancer body with that giant ass it almost looked awakard how bjt it was compared to the rest of her lol


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Tread lightly my friend.  I learned awhile ago that what a woman asks for (I.e train me) is not always what she wants(I.e tell me I am perfect as I am)



oh yes I know, I learned that with “help me with my diet”, now I do not help with her diet


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 27, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> disagree. Chicks can handle volume better then guys and their volume vs intensity curve is all kinds of messed up vs dudes.
> 
> But the best results for building muscle I’ve seen from girls are from powerlifting type programs.




I liked this outline for her cause it mixed both


----------



## snake (Jun 27, 2019)

Good luck Tex. Ultimately the best program is the one she can stick too.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 28, 2019)

HIDT

High Intensity Dildo Training


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2019)

snake said:


> Good luck Tex. Ultimately the best program is the one she can stick too.



This.

If she isn't enjoying it, do something else. And whatever you do, be patient and encouraging. Keep your comments positive.

Also what DYS says I agree with too. Women respond very well to high volume. That does not just mean high rep sets. It can be lower reps but tons of sets.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 28, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> This.
> 
> If she isn't enjoying it, do something else. And whatever you do, be patient and encouraging. Keep your comments positive.
> 
> Also what DYS says I agree with too. Women respond very well to high volume. That does not just mean high rep sets. It can be lower reps but tons of sets.




Sounds good thanks, I agree!
That’s interesting about the high volume I never heard of that but it’s pretty cool and good to know, I wonder why that is, I’ll be reading about that on my spare time to see if I can find out.
what about the intensity level for them when adding more volume?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 28, 2019)

If she enjoys high volume of sex, she should have no problem in the gym.....




Texan69 said:


> Sounds good thanks, I agree!
> That’s interesting about the high volume I never heard of that but it’s pretty cool and good to know, I wonder why that is, I’ll be reading about that on my spare time to see if I can find out.
> what about the intensity level for them when adding more volume?


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2019)

I think this advise is relevant to everyone.



snake said:


> Good luck Tex. Ultimately the best program is the one she can stick too.


----------



## snake (Jul 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Sounds good thanks, I agree!
> That’s interesting about the high volume I never heard of that but it’s pretty cool and good to know, I wonder why that is, I’ll be reading about that on my spare time to see if I can find out.
> what about the intensity level for them when adding more volume?



Just keep her moving. Bang the reps and sets out with different exercises. I seriously think it's a woman thing but to rest for any length of time to them is a waste of time. Most women could get an entire squat session done between my 3rd and 4th set when I was PLing. For them, it's not what they are moving but just the fact that they are moving that keeps them interested.


----------

